
Fb2iCal – Convert Facebook Events to iCal Files - comatory
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;fb2ical.com<p>I created this little app for my own needs. It takes URL of Facebook event (or event ID) and tries to convert it to iCal files that can be imported in your calendar.<p>This will work quite well on mobile as it can be used as PWA (tested on iOS). The app stores retrieved files, so you can use the app instead of the calendar if you want to (very basic one though).<p>I tried to keep things simple with this one, so it has no logins, no database, just local storage. I didn&#x27;t want to mess with complicated build setups. There is no Facebook API involved. The app basically requests the page and tries to parse the info, this also means that it might not be always reliable. It did work 80% of time for me. I&#x27;ll probably use their API at some point so it can be more reliable.<p>For any feedback just submit an issue or contact me directly.
======
braincode
Here's a url for the other 20% of cases:

[https://m.facebook.com/events/east-brunswick-hotel/weekly-
we...](https://m.facebook.com/events/east-brunswick-hotel/weekly-wednesday-
trivia-at-the-east-brunswick-hotel/400313847464591/)

Does not work as intended, good work anyway I'll be using your tool for sure
;)

~~~
comatory
That URL worked for me Would you mind opening issue on GH or just sharing the
details what exactly happened? Thanks.

